# SeaFrance situation 16.12.09



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Good morning all,

Sources are reporting that SeaFrance are totally in the 'end game' now with regards to its future:

Three out of the four unions involved have ratified the restructuring agreement that will allow SF to continue trading, but with a reduced workforce.

One, the largest (CFDT), has not and has said that they will ballot their members today.

As a result, SF have gone back to the Court in Paris to start the process of placing the future of the Company in the hands of the Administrator.

The Courts have given a deadline of the end of today for the CFDT to deal with their ballot.

If the CFDT members do not back the proposals for restructuring, then SF will be in the hands of the Administrator - who will decide the future of the Company.

More news later......................

Carl


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Carl - I booked a trip with them yesterday! 8O    

Didn't realise it had gone quite this far, but they are so much cheaper than any of the others, and it's not much of a financial risk if I do lose the lot (£36.20 with Facts discount).

I paid by credit card anyway, so there will be some safeguard I guess - and it won't be a major disaster if there isn't! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Thanks Carl - I booked a trip with them yesterday! 8O
> 
> Didn't realise it had gone quite this far, but they are so much cheaper than any of the others, and it's not much of a financial risk if I do lose the lot (£36.20 with Facts discount).
> 
> ...


Consumer Credit Act Protection only applies on over £100 IIRC.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stanner said:


> Consumer Credit Act Protection only applies on over £100 IIRC.


Thanks Stanner - I really wanted to hear that!!  

I'm deciding which train to throw myself under as I type! 8O :lol:

Dave


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm booked on the 22nd for 2 weeks and a mate is going on the weekend...

I don't presume crossing will stop... just like that [Tommy Cooper voice] will it?

PS where are you getting this news?
I can't find anything about this??

w


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A sad situation for travellers and staff.
if they close down watch the competition prices rise.
DAve p


----------



## mrblitz (Nov 21, 2009)

if they shut up shop...any idea when they may stop crossings?

is it likely before new year?

I was hoping to cross before then.

Who's the next cheapest crossing? I used to use speedferries, but they are gone too!!

Any ideas?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

wilse said:


> PS where are you getting this news?
> I can't find anything about this??
> 
> w


News from 'LAVOIXECO.COM' (french news site) via 'Doverferryphotosforums.co.uk'.

Nothing further yet - I guess that if SF go into admin. then the ferries will still run pending a buyer............but not indefinitely!!!
C


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Consumer Credit Act Protection only applies on over £100 IIRC.
> ...


DON'T even think about the throwing yourself under a train using the Channel Tunnel. 8O We need an alternative route.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

LATEST UPDATE:

According to La Voix Du Nord the CFDT have signed the agreement following yesterdays vote. According to the paper the vote in favour of the plans was only won by two votes and according to the article below there maybe strike action in the New Year 
(doverferryphotosforum)

*http://www.lavoixeco.com/actualite/...flit-a-seafrance-la-cfdt-accepte-le-pla.shtml*

End of conflict SeaFrance: CFDT accept the reorganization plan

Wednesday, 16.12.2009, 14:11

End of conflict SeaFrance: CFDT accept the reorganization plan
The CFDT trade union of the ferry operator SeaFrance has reluctantly agreed to sign this afternoon, after months of conflict, a reorganization plan negotiated by a mediator and provides 482 job cuts.

SNCF subsidiary, SeaFrance is facing a drop in the freight market on the cross-Channel link. "This agreement crap. This mediation has failed. I am ashamed for the mediator. In my opinion it was not neutral, "said Stephane Hunetz, permanent union in Calais.

He justified the signing of a reorganization plan by the result of consultation with employees on Tuesday supported the project by a very slim majority (562 votes for, 560 against). "We respect the referendum," said Hunetz. The management and other unions at the company had already approvué plan.

The management had announced in late May a reorganization plan providing for the abolition of 543 posts of 1 580 (including 1 300 Airmen) and the reclassification of 413 employees in the station.

Faced with the impasse in negotiations, employees of SeaFrance had blocked the port of Calais October 15 to demand the appointment of a mediator. He had made recommendations in early December, immediately rejected by the CFDT, despite the reduction in job cuts.

The majority union warned it would fight again as early as January on the issue of wages, leaving open the threat of a strike.

La Voix du Nord

END

Well - it seems over, for now.....lets see what happens in January!!!
regards
Carl


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Your link is busted Carl

Is >> this << the article your were aiming at?

Dave


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave - Yep, thats the one.............
Carl

BTW - changed the link, but NO idea how to shrink it down a bit!!!!
sorry
C


----------

